# [HOW-TO] Unix Toolbox - dla początkujących

## Poe

myślę że pod poniższym linkiem wielu początkujących znajdzie rozwiązanie wielu bolączek (albo sklerotycy  :Wink:  )

http://cb.vu/unixtoolbox.xhtml

wszystko ładnie i przejrzyście.

----------

## sebas86

Bardzo fajna i przydatna rzecz, swego czasu miałem podobną mini ściągawkę w formie kartki A4 spoczywającej zawsze pod klawiaturą, niestety źródło przepadło gdzieś w odmętach czasu...

----------

## Pryka

nie lepiej przypiąć temat? Tak to zaraz przepadnie pod innymi

----------

## Poe

narazie przykleiłem, potem dodam to jeszcze do FAQ.

----------

## lazy_bum

Ja bym proponował dodać i/lub ruszyć jeszcze to.

----------

## Poe

ok, zrobie cos z w/w w weekend.

----------

## wierzba

Pomysł dobry  :Smile: 

Polecałbym jeszcze stworzenie posta z innymi przydatnymi linkami (np. Unix Commands, link do jakiś podstawowych how-to i podstawowych informacji na temat *nix). 

Swoją drogą każda taka stronka wnosi coś nowego... można czasami zobaczyć jak coś zrobić na inny sposób.

----------

## v7n

http://tnerual.eriogerg.free.fr/vim.html

----------

## eellvveenn

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> swego czasu miałem podobną mini ściągawkę w formie kartki A4 spoczywającej zawsze pod klawiaturą,

 

HEHEHE,ciężko to -> http://cb.vu/unixtoolbox.xhtml zmieścić na kartce a4,aż tak dobrego wzroku nie mam  :Smile:  . 

BTW dzięki za tego linka,ponieważ jestem początkujący i będzie mi to baaarrrrdzo potrzebne.

Ile czasu spędzę nad gentoo zanim opanuję podstawy nie wiem ,ale jest to nie lada wyzwanie. 

Problemem jest ostrzeżenie od administratora aby nie zadawać głupich pytań,będę musiał się 3 razy zastanowić zanim o coś zapytam,haha.

Tak nawiasem mówiąc mam modemik rodem z chin tj. ZTE ZXDSL 852 od ukochanej TP S.A. ... Proszę powiedzcie że da się to podłączyć na gentoo

----------

## Belliash

bedzie dzialal

----------

## sebas86

 *eellvveenn wrote:*   

> HEHEHE,ciężko to -> http://cb.vu/unixtoolbox.xhtml zmieścić na kartce a4,aż tak dobrego wzroku nie mam 

 

Dokładnie to myślałem o tym: The One Page Linux Manual.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## eellvveenn

Przyda się na początek, choć pewnie będę uciekał się do bardziej szczegółowej ściągawki - jestem na początku unixowej przygody. 

Mam nadzieję ,że uda mi się zainstalować gentoo,  potem będę się martwić konfiguracją --> (nic tak nie mobilizuje jak poważny i wymagający system,poprostu chcę się nauczyć)

Message from Poe:

Reszta postu wycięta do nowego tematu - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5653184.html#5653184  

----------

